# Insulin Protocol new user



## cryptonakias54 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi to all,im new insulin user and thats my protocol i think to run
Humalog(kwipen) or if you think better novorapid
Post workout 5iu(and increase every day by 1 stop when i go to 10IU)
after 10 min Shake with 20WheyProtein,5grBcaa,10Creatine,30Dextroze
after 1 hour of injection Meal(100gr Breast Chicken-200gr Potato)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 20, 2017)

Lets take this slow. Give some background info. Do you even lift?


----------



## cryptonakias54 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes i lift 4 years im 20years old now i have done 3 cycles
stast:
1,80M
79kg 14%bf
1st  cycle: 
8week:anavar70mg/ed winstrol 50mg/ed 
2st cycle:
week 1-20 test E 600mg/week
week 11-22 winstol 70mg/ed
3st cycle (im now in cycle)
test Prop 300mg/week
tren Ace 300mg/week
dbol 50mg/ed 3weeks
oxy 50mg/ed other 3 weeks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2017)

cryptonakias54 said:


> Yes i lift 4 years im 20years old now i have done 3 cycles
> stast:
> 1,80M
> 79kg 14%bf
> ...



You have done all that and only weigh 79 kilos? How is that possible


----------



## cryptonakias54 (Aug 20, 2017)

cause i lost a lot of muscle at the army with that bad nutrition and i gain so much fat so i had to lost some weight to like my body again


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 20, 2017)

I am just going to say this, at 20 years old, you are too young to be using steroids and definitely slin. Judging by your previous cycles, you have limited knowledge of proper cycling. 

Insulin can kill you. You don't even mention a glucose meter. How will you know where your blood levels are? Just one time using it and if your glucose dips to low because you don't know how to use it and more importantly what to take after your injection you could pass out and never wake up.

You don't need to take insulin. You need to eat more and grow. If you can't grow at 20 without using it, you won't grow with it either.


----------



## cryptonakias54 (Aug 20, 2017)

i have glucose meter and im about 80 when cutting and 120-130 bulking
but thanks i will stay on metformin


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2017)

stop using gear until you are 22.  you have no clue what it going to happen to your hormones from the roller coaster ups and downs of a cycle.  Let you body mature 100%, then fuk around.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 21, 2017)

Second the above responses.  4 years of lifting and 3 cycles at 20 years of age and what do you have to show for it?  And now you want to mess with insulin?
What could possibly go wrong?

Leave the hormones alone and learn to eat and  train.


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 22, 2017)

Always use test as a base.  None the first cycle, and you ran winny without it the second cycle.
Always run test as long as you're running other compounds.


----------

